# Repeated cramps?



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi Ladies

I hope you're all ok xxx

I wonder if anyone can please help...  does anyone know what repeated cramps from about day 3 after a 5 day transfer could be? It has happened on both failed cycles now... it isn't period cramps as they wouldn't start when there is 2 weeks to go... I wonder if my body is rejecting the embryo (  

any advice would be very much appreciated.

Thank you xxx


----------



## maybebaybee (Apr 17, 2016)

I've had cramps and twinges since transfer and am now OTD+1 with BFP. Try not to stress yourself out. Sometimes the cramping is from progesterone, and I'm on 4 pessaries a day. Woohoo! (not)


----------



## genkigirl (May 10, 2014)

Hi CMJ,
I had this several times on natural cycles and finally got a diagnosis of immune issues. My body was rejecting any implanted embryo. I'm mindful that this might not relate to your situation, but couldn't read and run just in case this info helps. As maybaybee rightly states, it could be progesterone. Really hope you get your BFP this time xx


----------



## CMJ (Oct 26, 2014)

Hi ladies

Thank you so much - sorry I should have said it was unsuccessful that is why I'm questioning the cramps as I'm not sure how it can be the progesterone when you start that on egg collection day and this is about 8 days after...  I'm thinking immunes... my bloods were messed up at the hospital they dropped it can you believe ! so now another week until I get my bloods repeated and another week for the wait :/ !!!! 

Congrats maybebaybee  ! What fabulous news !

and good luck genkigirl xxx


----------

